# Does anyone have photos of some 130" scored deer?



## ericb911

I'm just curious as I've never seen what I'm thinking that might look like in the woods...tks.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Here's one that grossed 130 3/8 and netted 127 4/8.


----------



## snookdoctor




----------



## kevincox

This one nets 131 3/8


----------



## ericb911

*130 Class +*

Now my question is...how many of this type of deer have you seen/harvested in your hunting career?  Fabulous deer by the way...Thanks!


----------



## kevincox

ericb911 said:


> Now my question is...how many of this type of deer have you seen/harvested in your hunting career?  Fabulous deer by the way...Thanks!



Eric, I have a 154 and a 141 gross from Indiana and 8-10 from Ga that score from 115-135. Ive hunted alot in the last 30 years


----------



## killa86

the one in my avatar scored 135+ net


----------



## killa86

here is the one in my avatar and my illinois buck both were in the 130's


----------



## Rackbuster

This is mine,133 5/8 gross.


----------



## 3chunter

14 years of deer hunting.  Killed a 135 inch 9 pt and 5-6 between 115-121 gross.   Come to the conclusion killing a 130 inch deer in my part of SC is more an accident then a skill!


----------



## j_seph

killa86, that's a cow with horns on it. Pretty rack, love that reddish tint on the first one and body size on 2nd


----------



## HunterEllis

128" gross


----------



## Son

Here's last seasons SW Ga buck, 140's.

I've taken a few over 130, in Alabama and Ga.


----------



## Son

Here he is in July, 2010, in velvet.


----------



## Son

Here's one that's still walking


----------



## Son

Another


----------



## Son

Another, still walking


----------



## doeboy77

great pics gentlemen hope someday i can post one on a thread like this


----------



## bowbuck

This is a 10 I killed in 06.  It went 131 gross, a broken brow and side to side differences (one side is about 1/2 inch bigger on everything) took it to 125.  The best buck I have been able to actually kill.  Unless someone killed a better one last year it's number 10 in Columbia County.


----------



## killa86

ericb911 the best way to judge for a 130 is 10 points and outside the ears it will be very close not to say there arent 8 pointers that score in the 130's and up but they have to be  huge because of the mass measurements they lose. good luck this season


----------



## ericb911

*130*



killa86 said:


> ericb911 the best way to judge for a 130 is 10 points and outside the ears it will be very close not to say there arent 8 pointers that score in the 130's and up but they have to be  huge because of the mass measurements they lose. good luck this season



I'll take that advice as good from a guy that calls a wall full of that kind of deer..."Mediocre"...Tks Killa!


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

killa86 said:


> ericb911 the best way to judge for a 130 is 10 points and outside the ears it will be very close not to say there arent 8 pointers that score in the 130's and up but they have to be  huge because of the mass measurements they lose. good luck this season



That's good advice, except an eight point doesn't lose any mass measurements. There are the same number of mass measurements on an eight point as there are on a ten.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Roswell Bowhunter said:


> That's good advice, except an eight point doesn't lose any mass measurements. There are the same number of mass measurements on an eight point as there are on a ten.



I didn't catch that at first, but RB is correct.  Only 4 mass measurements are taken on each antler regardless of how many typical points it has.  On an 8-pt, the 4th measurement is taken between the G3 and the tip, which is usually a good bit thinner than between the G3 and G4 on a 10-pt.  The easiest way to think about the scoring difference between an 8-pt and a 10-pt is to think about the G4's.  The G4's add anywhere from 2 (1" G4's) to 10 inches (5" G4's) to the final score.  If you see a 10-pt with G4's longer than 5", then he's got to be a monster, and you'd better be shooting quick before he leaves.


----------



## RipperIII

Roswell Bowhunter said:


> That's good advice, except an eight point doesn't lose any mass measurements. There are the same number of mass measurements on an eight point as there are on a ten.



Hey Ros, that is an outstanding looking rack in your avatar


----------



## BRogers

Here is an 8 pt. I killed in 2009 that Grossed 136 3/4" and netted 134 3/4".


----------



## win280

Heres a 134 net. 9 point.


----------



## hambone76

Here is a pic of my Douglas County buck..9 point,132 & 6/8 gross. His net is way lower due to asymmetry. 
Included are some pics of him live.


----------



## Hairtrigger

129"


----------



## BassHunter25

Here is one of those rare 130 in 8pts.  though he has a little one inch sticker making him a 9.  I green scored him at 137 gross and 134" net.  I am not sure how much he would have lost after the drying period, but he definitely lost atleast an inch of spread.  My biggest Buck ever and I am very proud.


----------



## woods-n-water

*130 gross*

130 gross 12 pt slit brows and a kicker off the back


----------



## bowbuck

One rule I have always used when hunting somewhere that had a 130" rule to shoot, is for the buck to have 25" of tines per side.  If they have that with an average spread and mass they will be right there at it. I use an average of their ears being 8 inches as judgement of length.

Tines  2 x 25" = 50 In
Beams 2 x 20"= 40 in
spread 15"     =  15 in
mass 2 x 12.5"= 25 in   (per side, 4", 3.5", 3", 2"  esp 8 pts)

Total                 = 130 in

Beam and mass are averages for the 4.5 yr old bucks from North Georgia, I have had the opportunity to put a tape on.  If they have more or they are wider then you got a much nicer buck, and are safe from paying any fines.


----------



## Thunderchicken

Got to be close to 130?


----------



## ericb911

I think this is turning into one of the best Big Deer Photo threads I've seen in a while.  Awesome Deer!!


----------



## Son

Not in the 130's, but if you see one like this, don't pass him up. 250 pound SW Ga buck, aged at about 5.5 or 6.5
I'm 5 11 at 200 pounds for comparison


----------



## ericb911

*Huge!*



Son said:


> Not in the 130's, but if you see one like this, don't pass him up. 250 pound SW Ga buck, aged at about 5.5 or 6.5
> I'm 5 11 at 200 pounds for comparison



Not to worry!  If I see one that big he's got problems...that is a HUGE GA deer!


----------



## BANDT

great thread!

a 130" buck is a big deer.

thats one thing I cant get through one of my buddies head..cant judge a deer worth a flip. I shot a decent deer last year, I said he was around 110" and he said "no way, about 90 inches". I told him he was crazy so we measured him. He was right at 109"

some people just dont have a clue what or how big a 110" 120" or 130" buck is


----------



## bowtech hunter18

heres mine, 130 inch gross. my biggest yet and my first bow buck. the velvet was removed because of  bacteria growin i it. scored after velvet removed


----------



## ericb911

That is a Big OLD Bruiser there...Nice!!


----------



## HuntinDawg89

It is amazing how many people post deer pics on this site and folks estimate them at 140's or 150's when they are actually 120's or 130's.  A deer in the 130's is a big freaking Georgia deer.  BIG.  Many folks don't realize just how big.  You aren't insulting very many deer when you estimate that they aren't in the 140's or 150's but "only" in the 130's.

This thread has some nice examples of just how outstanding a deer that scores in the 130's really is.


----------



## short stop

Ive  killed  quite a few  in  120s -170       here at home in  Ga and   thru out the midwest  .

  but heres  what u asked for /  130 main frame  bucks ..  
  and    btw   these are  both  Ga deer   .    Kickers   bumped them up on the 140 mark  .  

 main frame 10 pt   =  grossed  143   
  main frame  8 pt     grossed   139


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Its easy to forget how big a 130" class deer is!


----------



## ericb911

Anybody else got any photos...got some nice ones here...


----------



## one_shot

*11 pt.*

netted 134 3/8


----------



## BASS1FUN

The one in my avatar  grossed 136 2/8 and netted 130, not bad for a 7pt off public land


----------



## jgyfarms

139" 9 point





http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss163/jgayfarms/10-26-09219.jpg


----------



## Son

Couple more good racks, never scored em. But they should be close to 130, maybe just under. All Southern bucks.










And this one scores in the 140's


----------



## Son

This one could be close


----------



## Son

Here's a 7.5 years old buck with lots of mass, not much for spread though. Never measured him, but the mass should take him up there.


----------



## jtomczak

*shot with a shotgun on a deer drive in MD when I was 14*

Mid 130s, still after a bigger one years later.


----------



## pasinthrough

132 gross, 128 net 8 point from last year.

The second 9 point grossed 127, from Alabama.


----------



## widowmaker1

134 gross-129 net


----------



## smoked_em!

A 130" buck is a good deer anywhere. I have 6 mounted 115 to 133 2/8 I think alot of us forget how big 130" deer is all bucks look bigger coming through the woods! jmo


----------



## Hairtrigger

131"


----------



## hogman1

I think the one in my avatar goes mid to upper 120s. Ive shoa a few bigger ones in ohio. I shot this one in Ft campbell kentucky in 07


----------



## wareagle5.0

My son got this one 2yrs ago


----------



## wareagle5.0

Heres a few more that ive never scored but they should all be high 120s low 130s


----------



## trubluau

This is a 136" 8 pt That I killed several years ago and a 147" 8 pt my buddy killed last year. I added a pic of him in velvet


----------



## Jeff Phillips

These 2 are the closest to 130 (scored by GON). Got a bunch of Georgia bucks between 120 and 183.

8 netted 128
9 netted 129


----------



## SELFBOW

hogman1 said:


> I think the one in my avatar goes mid to upper 120s. Ive shoa a few bigger ones in ohio. I shot this one in Ft campbell kentucky in 07



Not a chance. That's a 110-115"


----------



## copecowboy84

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578364

Net score was 132


----------



## ericb911

*Nice!!*



copecowboy84 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578364
> 
> Net score was 132



Nice One and Blessings to you in Kirkuk!!


----------

